
Florida mosquitoes: 750M genetically modified insects to be released - acvny
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53856776
======
nickgrosvenor
It's so funny people are against the idea without realizing the mosquito
species they're trying to eradicate is an invasive species and shouldn't be
there anyway.

Number 1 killer animal of Humans in the world: Mosquitoes, by far.

